# Bomb via DEMOCRATIC Process KASR Style



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

So I've been getting "INBOX 90%+ Full" message quite a few times in the past few weeks...so I've decided to backup any addresses that I have been sent and give the ole inbox a gentle cleanse...hehehe...

With that said, it's pretty lonely in there - so I figured this would be an excellent opportunity to host a UNIQUE BOMB!!

The theme will be: *WHO DESERVES A KASR BOMB?*

OK, ok...so KASR BOMB'S aren't the cats meow, but they sure are fun...and as long as I can keep my delusions, then what does it matter? We're talking about free swag here....KASR STYLE! 

Gotta rules, right?


Send me the name of whom you think deserves the bomb (screen name only will suffice)
ONE VOTE PER PERSON - duplicates will be deleted, destroyed, mangled and otherwise disregarded
The voting poll ends when my inbox hits 100 messages or by 10pm CST on Feb. 18th, whichever comes first.
Have fun!
I WON'T BOMB MYSELF....dorks!

Ready, set, go!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Cool idea, pm sent.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I guess you would rather people not nominate the S. Florida crew, huh?

scottie


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

volfan said:


> I guess you would rather people not nominate the S. Florida crew, huh?
> 
> scottie


It can be whomever you choose, as long as its ONE person.


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

PM sent!!


Great contest!!!:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice thread ... PM senteroonie.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice idea! Filling up yer PM now...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

PM sent, ya crazy bomber:r


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

KASR said:


> I WON'T BOMB MYSELF....dorks!












PM sent.:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

What's truly sad is that I have addresses for most all of the votes submitted so far! LOL!! Keep them coming!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

volfan said:


> I guess you would rather people not nominate the S. Florida crew, huh?
> 
> scottie


:r :r Now I know he is an Okie and all, but the man has some brains 

just razzin ya Aaron....I'll send a PM with my vote


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

PM sent. :ss 

Thanks


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I thought you hit everyone !!

Great idea and great thing to do.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Pm Sent.....


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

sent a pm and suggested a mystery person


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep them coming!!


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

pm sent as well...


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

PM enroute.


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

PM Sent to you!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Is there really someone you haven't bombed yet?
Say it isn't so!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Is there really someone you haven't bombed yet?
> Say it isn't so!!!


It's true!!! I kno wyou have to have someone to nominate Carlos!! Give it up!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I was thinking along the same lines, can we have the list of who you have not bombed yet (that list is shorter then the people who have been bombed)! :ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

dunng said:


> I was thinking along the same lines, can we have the list of who you have not bombed yet (that list is shorter then the people who have been bombed)! :ss


Hehe...you would think huh? But in reality, I have a ways to go! However, I am making good ground! Buwahahahaha!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Let's keep the votes coming - you really can make a difference!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Vote Sent


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a feeling, this will end badly. o


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> I have a feeling, this will end badly. o


:mn


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

knowing kasr, he will probably bomb all 100 entrants :mn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> knowing kasr, he will probably bomb all 100 entrants :mn


Hey, there's an idea!!!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

n3uka said:


> knowing kasr, he will probably bomb all 100 entrants :mn


Don't give this crazy bastage any ideas. His own insane exploits are bad enough. :al


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> Don't give this crazy bastage any ideas. His own insane exploits are bad enough. :al


can't help it, im an enabler


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

pm sent... very nice gesture man!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Voting will be over soon! I know that there are hella more people in the bombs/trade forum than this!!!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

pm sent.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Voting ends in 50 minutes...make sure you get your vote in!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm counting the voting tonight! Thanks for participating everyone!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

KASR said:


> I'm counting the voting tonight! Thanks for participating everyone!


I've seen Aaron count.  This should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mdtaggart said:


> Don't give this crazy bastage any ideas. His own insane exploits are bad enough. :al


I think he goes home just to dream of new ideas.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

So KASR will you devulge??:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't decided if I should let the carnage do the talking or if I should divulge the winner....still deciding...


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I am sure whatever direction you go it will be a beating:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll try to make it entertaining!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Great idea on a bomb, KASR. I missed the voting but I'll surely see the result or atleast hear about it on the 6 o'clock news.:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

The vote counting is a done!! The margin for the winning was extremely narrow - as a matter of fact, the winner WON BY just one vote with a 4-way tie on second place!!! Funny, becuz the winning was someone I had planned on bombing anyways!! BUWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!
In the mail tomorrow - you'll have to read about the carnage here on CS!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

oooh, a delayed bomb.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> oooh, a delayed bomb.


The suspense is killing you, huh?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

KASR said:


> The suspense is killing you, huh?


maybe


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

OooOooOOo This is gonna be fun to watch!!


----------

